# Trying to build new pc need help???



## saadzaman126 (Apr 23, 2008)

I am trying to build a new p.c. I am in *canada so newegg isn't helpful* I like gaming but max res isn't that big a problem, intel or amd. Ati or Nvida budget would be $700. $800 if streched.


----------



## Silverel (Apr 23, 2008)

Buying an OS for that? Windows is expensive, and will easily eat up 20% of that budget. Things to keep in mind.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 23, 2008)

no i got xp sp2 at home and office


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 23, 2008)

Are you going to include speakers mouse keyboard etc.....

If not here:
Parts all from NCIX except ram:
Intel Core 2 Duo Conroe E6750
Gigabyte Ga-P35-DS3L
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Evga 8800 GT
Western Digital 500 GB 7.2K RPM
Samsung Black SATA DVD ROM
Cooler Master CM 690 Mid Tower
OCZ StealthXStream 600 Watts
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2206874&sku=C13-2022 <-- RAM here dunno why NCIX only has 1 stick of ram left (LMAO!!!)

WAY OVER BUDGET. Dunno if you can stretch it.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 23, 2008)

Processor: Intel C2D E2160 $77 CAD
Heatsink: Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 $26 CAD
Case: Cooler Master Centurion 590 $82 CAD
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L $100 CAD 
Memory: A-Data 2x1 PC-6400 $54 CAD
Display: eVGA nVidia Geforce 8800GS 384 $139 CAD MIR April 30th
Power Supply: Corsair 450VX $100 CAD
Optical: Lite-on 16x DVD ROM $28 CAD
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB 16MB Cache $66 CAD

$672 CAD Excluding Taxes and Shipping.

best I could do. no Sound Card (onboard), Speakers, Mouse, Keyboard and Monitor if you can get another $150 or so I recommend a Hanns-G  Monitor.

- Christine


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 24, 2008)

monitor speakers and keyboard are not needed


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 24, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Are you going to include speakers mouse keyboard etc.....
> 
> If not here:
> Parts all from NCIX except ram:
> ...



yea ur right way,way over...


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 24, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> yea ur right way,way over...



thanx for the help tho


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 24, 2008)

you have something against women? my budget system is great. by the way this thread should be in System Builder's Advice.

- Christine


----------



## vivanco (Apr 24, 2008)

cpu: intel e2180
motherboard:Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 
case:Cooler Master 690 
cooling:Arctic Cooling Freezer 
memory:  A-Data DDR2 800 240pin 2GB Kit 
psu:Corsair CMPSU-550VX 550W 
optical:LG GH20NS10 /Black SATA 
hdd:Seagate Barracuda 250
videocard: zotac 9600 gt 

Total  $679 ( i can try for a little cheaper if you want ) plus tax 
all from www.canadacomputers.com

where are you located in canada you could go to near canadacomputers store and pick these up


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2008)

Saadz, what happenned to the few links I gave you? $400 for a q6600 2GB ram and a 680i board isn't bad at all.


----------



## Silverel (Apr 24, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> you have something against women? my budget system is great. by the way this thread should be in System Builder's Advice.
> 
> - Christine



Probably shouldn't get so worked up over it. People ignore my posts all the time for some reason or another. Maybe he just didn't have anything to say about it, or was waiting for further ideas.

That being said, as an alternative for your system going an AMD/ATI route...

Either case will do fine. One is aluminum, very light and easy to mod if you're into that.
Coolermaster CAC-T05 Centurion 5 63$






Steel cases are a bit cheaper, and if you're not going to LAN parties or modding, they'll serve the same function.
Coolermaster Elite RC-330 48$





A cheap-but-quality power supply will do a non-CF/SLI rig just fine. In this I find the Antec Earthwatts 380W for 55$ should do just fine.
A review of it here.

Asus has a good AMD board, two pci-e slots that run at 16x, and onboard video to save power when you're just surfing the net. They're making good boards, and for the price, its a hell of a deal. 122$

AMD X2 5000+BE is a classic processor that clocks well up into the 3ghz range. Plenty of people here that can help ya do it too. 98$

Not to mention you can combo it with a OCZ Vanquisher CPU Heatsink for 12$ after rebate. There are better coolers out there however.

The 250GB Seagate Barracuda is a fine choice for an HD. Get it open-box for 57$.

Mushkin HP PC2-6400 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-800 CL5-4-4-12 72$ after a 10$ MIR. 4 gigs of ram will make everything so much smoother. DDR2 is so cheap there's really no reason not to do it.

This is where your real money is going to be spent. A good videocard will make all the difference in the world when it comes to gaming. Having crossfire available is excellent for next year when even tougher games come out, you can drop in a second card for a better boost. I like to recommend the VisionTek 3870. Lifetime warranty, and only 210$ after a 30$ MIR.

Comes out to 674$, and a system that will hold you over for a few years at least.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 24, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Processor: Intel C2D E2160 $77 CAD
> Heatsink: Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 $26 CAD
> Case: Cooler Master Centurion 590 $82 CAD
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L $100 CAD
> ...



no i do not have anything against women, sorry i've just been soo busy thanks for the help... i was thinking if that proccessor is better or worth the price more than an amd 5200+ or 5000+ black edition


-sorry for not replying earlier really busy


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Saadz, what happenned to the few links I gave you? $400 for a q6600 2GB ram and a 680i board isn't bad at all.



i have those links i am looking at them just trying to get some extra help and info... also do u think those three things are worth the price or quad core is qworth it for what i want


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2008)

Thing is are you going to strictly just game? Not much photoediting/video encoding?


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 24, 2008)

nope none at all, regular computing and gaming thats all i need it for


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2008)

This may be something to look into then:
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati...?EdpNo=3645851&sku=MBM-M2N-6400&CMP=ILC-FPM09


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 24, 2008)

read this. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pentium-dual-core,1683.html remember your on a budget you have to prioritize components the first thing your going to need is a good Power Supply which I provided and for a Gamer a Video Card all Processors will get you into acceptable frame rate but the E2160 is the best bang for your buck.

- Christine


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> This may be something to look into then:
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati...?EdpNo=3645851&sku=MBM-M2N-6400&CMP=ILC-FPM09



thanks i like it but im gonna go with christine and try the E2160 are they any bundles that include that


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 24, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> read this. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pentium-dual-core,1683.html remember your on a budget you have to prioritize components the first thing your going to need is a good Power Supply which I provided and for a Gamer a Video Card all Processors will get you into acceptable frame rate but the E2160 is the best bang for your buck.
> 
> - Christine



thanks im gonna try it read up some reviews look for a good deal


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 24, 2008)

saadzaman126 said:


> thanx for the help tho



I think considering swap the E6750 for a E2180 this could drop to $800 or even %750.


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 24, 2008)

what about E2180 or E2200 are they just as good and what about BE 5000+


----------



## saadzaman126 (Apr 24, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> I think considering swap the E6750 for a E2180 this could drop to $800 or even %750.



yea i was thinking pof the E2180 or 2200 or BE 5000+


----------

